# Castle Stuart fourballs



## brendy (Apr 13, 2010)

Have I missed the post or are we still awaiting the draw?
Sat here looking at the route up for Friday, Passing troon, Gleneagles and a dozen more courses! Can't wait!


----------



## brendy (Apr 14, 2010)

Arghh the anticipation!


----------



## DelB (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe MikeH is just holding off to see whether we will need golf shoes or snow shoes!!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 15, 2010)

what allowance do you have to make for volcanic ash on a downhill sloping lie?


----------



## DelB (Apr 15, 2010)

A free drop and it will hopefully melt the snow too.


----------



## Screwback (Apr 15, 2010)

Just looked at the weather forecast and it looks as though it will be dry but cloudy on the Friday and the Sunday but there will be showers off rain kicking about on the Saturday resonably breezy every day. Still feeling cold but hopefully the need for a snow plough will be minimal.


----------



## brendy (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike just told me that hes going to do the draw Sunday or Monday when he gets back from his hols.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 15, 2010)

I am more bothered with this...


http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=nairn

I hope it is a pisstake! Who wants to snuggle up tight to keep warm in the caravan of love lads??!!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ah good old Scottish weather Alan that'll sort out those Southern softies


----------



## brendy (Apr 15, 2010)

Pfft thats the height of summer up there! We'll be grand.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah good old Scottish weather Alan that'll sort out those Southern softies 

Click to expand...

That's for sure.
I didn't go out in crap weather like that down here with the course 2 minutes up the road.
To think I'm considering flying 500 miles to go out in it???


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry to much about a long range forecast like that. It was supposed to be crap all this week up here, but its beeen lovely. The nearest weather station for most forecastes is Aviemore. I'm sure it will be fine. Bring your waterproofs just in case


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry to much about a long range forecast like that.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be so bad if it was only the one out of the three forecasts I had looked at was giving that crap weather.
Trouble is,  *all three of them are*


----------



## triguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Being the techy environmentalist that I am here is the summation of the weather models for next week - quite low confidence and high variance levels, either way though I think we will need the early spring rather than the early summer gear.
"Planning Outlook: All mountain areas of Britain from Saturday, 17th April, 2010
Rain, turning to snow in northern Scotland on Saturday - where upland gales will blow most of the day. Higher summits
below freezing on Sunday and Monday across Britain, but generally dry with the air very clear. Beyond, no sign of major
changes, although forecast model outcomes differ in terms of the length of the period of cold northerly winds - some
maintaining them most of the week with a few showers (mainly as hail/snow on the Scottish Highlands), whilst a narrow
majority bring slowly warming conditions (under high pressure) mid-week, and later in the week, milder still as winds turn
broadly southerly.
Forecast issued at 07:54 Friday, 16/04/10"

Either way I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2010)

Either way I am looking forward to this.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a sadist or a masochist???


----------



## triguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Depends on the situation!!


----------



## DCB (Apr 17, 2010)

Any of our Southern brethern thinking of alternative travel plans just in case current flight restrictions are still in place ?


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm calling Smiffy this evening, desperate to play this despite my dire performance at the Interservices.

I suspect EasyJet are going to be a sticking point. if we cancel they won't pay up, if we have to wait for them to say the flight's off it may be too late to do anything.


----------



## colint (Apr 18, 2010)

Getting really worried about the flight, even if they're back on there's going to be a backlog. Choice is an 8 hour drive or 9 hour train ride !


----------



## Dodger (Apr 18, 2010)

Viscount I think there may be an issue but I sincerely hope you can make it up despite all the problems going on and I look forward to sharing a pint or two again......here's hoping it all works out and the bloody dust pisses right off!


----------



## brendy (Apr 18, 2010)

Im glad Flymaybe screwed up both mine/chiefchief's flight now, we got a full refund back then and have the boat booked etc so nothing changes now for us.
If youst comes to worst for anyone in england/wales you can still always either train or car it up anyway. Its kind of harder when you have to get a ferry at the last minute, I reckon we'd have been borked.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm calling Smiffy this evening, desperate to play this despite my dire performance at the Interservices.

I suspect EasyJet are going to be a sticking point. if we cancel they won't pay up, if we have to wait for them to say the flight's off it may be too late to do anything.
		
Click to expand...

Plan B will be to drive up. 
Will be keeping tabs on EasyJets "flight checker" page..
http://holidays.easyjet.com/FlightCheck/flightdepartures.aspx?lang=en

Going to be a heck of a drive though.....according to the AA it's 632.9 miles and will take 11hrs 42mins.

Plan C will be to catch a train from London. Just checked train times and tickets and if we could all get to Kings Cross by 11.00am we could catch a train up which would arrive in Inverness at 19.35. Then train back on the Tuesday leaving Inverness at 10.47 and arrive at Kings Cross at 19.20.
Slightly preferable to a 12 hour drive (I could have a kip) but quite expensive at Â£125.00 each.

Plan D will be to say bollocks to the lot of it and sit at home cheesed right off.
Trouble is I've paid for two flights in full, a hire car at the airport in full, my green fees in full, the accommodation in full and a Â£100 deposit to Boat of Garten for everybody playing on the Monday.
To say I'm a bit worried about it is an understatement.


----------



## AckerHurst (Apr 19, 2010)

Easyjet are presently sending cancellation mails out, between 3 and 12 hours ahead of departure times. Had 2 flights bumped over the weekend and expect that unless policy changes dramatically that Wednesdays flight from Gatwick to Edinburgh is a non starter.  So its the big drive north, the M6 is pants with average speed cameras all over the place, but once north of Carlisle all is good (well was 2 weeks ago). Trains are either sold out or packed so if you are considering this as an option book soonest.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2010)

Easyjet are presently sending cancellation mails out, between 3 and 12 hours ahead of departure times. Had 2 flights bumped over the weekend and expect that unless policy changes dramatically that Wednesdays flight from Gatwick to Edinburgh is a non starter.  So its the big drive north, the M6 is pants with average speed cameras all over the place, but once north of Carlisle all is good (well was 2 weeks ago). Trains are either sold out or packed so if you are considering this as an option book soonest.
		
Click to expand...

Another option to break the driving up is to stay overnight in Dumfries (did this on a biking trip up to Fort William a couple of years ago) and then crack on from there up to Spey Valley on Friday morning. Would still leave us 4 hours to go on Friday and JF would have to jiggle the teeing off times about to put us out last (if possible) but I would rather do this than try to bite off the whole journey in one hit.
Thanks for the info.
Fingers crossed that the Volcano blows itself out before then though


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 19, 2010)

Plan C will be to catch a train from London. Just checked train times and tickets and if we could all get to Kings Cross by 11.00am we could catch a train up which would arrive in Inverness at 19.35. Then train back on the Tuesday leaving Inverness at 10.47 and arrive at Kings Cross at 19.20.
Slightly preferable to a 12 hour drive (I could have a kip) but quite expensive at Â£125.00 each.




			Plan E: the 12:00 KX direct Inverness gets in 20:08 for half the price? Rail seem to be doing EJ pricing - sum of two halves. 11:00 is Â£123 <u>one-way</u>, + Â£55 return
12:00 is Â£62 + Â£55 (9:18 back is a bit cheaper at Â£44) - at least for today!

oops! misread the pricing!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2010)

Smiffy, have you had a look at the scotrail sleeper from Euston to Inverness. 
If your quick enough may still be some space, you might even get a bed and could travel on the Thursday as it arrives in Inverness around 08:00. 

Let me know if they say there is nothing and I will try them direct. 

John.


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 19, 2010)

John, the problem we have is waiting for EJ to say that the flight is cancelled. 
kind of Catch 22, leave it too late and we may not get on, book too early and we have another booking down the drain.

good thought though, I'll look into it.


----------



## Twire (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I've made my mind up. If the planes are still grounded, I'm going to cut my losses and call it a day.

The only options I have is the train at Â£185 or drive 650 miles each way and I don't fancy either.


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this Iceland's way of getting us back for dumping them in the merde during the credit crunch, d'you think?

Our group looks like it may be one short too. I've just had an e-mail from one of them who's stuck in the Maldives as follows;-

"It does not look likely I will be able to get back to the UK this week. Before you start thinking 'lucky so and so, stuck in the Maldives' I should add that we have been turfed off our island and are now in a pokey hotel in the middle of nowhere, with no food or drink (or indeed swimming pool or internet - I have blagged my way into the hotel admin office).

BA have no idea when they can fly us out but our flight today is the second BA flight to have been cancelled, with Wednesday's also unlikely to fly, so it really is in the lap of the gods."

Hopefully this mess will sort itself out pronto. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I've made my mind up. If the planes are still grounded, I'm going to cut my losses and call it a day.

The only options I have is the train at Â£185 or drive 650 miles each way and I don't fancy either.
		
Click to expand...

Dont event think about cancelling, think of all that beer that will go undrunk, unfulfilling its destiny


----------



## MikeH (Apr 19, 2010)

This is indeed a rather large spanner in the works
we are going to revisit on Wednesday but have made a contigency decision to drive up on Thursday which is when we were due to fly if its shwoing no sign of clearing then

One thing looking at the easy jet website they say if your flight is cancelled you can get a refund. small crumb of comfort


----------



## brendy (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike if you still have the hire car sorted from Edinburgh, you could train it up to there, at least save you the road weary factor.


----------



## vig (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm calling Smiffy this evening, desperate to play this despite my dire performance at the Interservices.

I suspect EasyJet are going to be a sticking point. if we cancel they won't pay up, if we have to wait for them to say the flight's off it may be too late to do anything.
		
Click to expand...

Plan B will be to drive up. 
Will be keeping tabs on EasyJets "flight checker" page..
http://holidays.easyjet.com/FlightCheck/flightdepartures.aspx?lang=en

Going to be a heck of a drive though.....according to the AA it's 632.9 miles and will take 11hrs 42mins.

Plan C will be to catch a train from London. Just checked train times and tickets and if we could all get to Kings Cross by 11.00am we could catch a train up which would arrive in Inverness at 19.35. Then train back on the Tuesday leaving Inverness at 10.47 and arrive at Kings Cross at 19.20.
Slightly preferable to a 12 hour drive (I could have a kip) but quite expensive at Â£125.00 each.

Plan D will be to say bollocks to the lot of it and sit at home cheesed right off.
Trouble is I've paid for two flights in full, a hire car at the airport in full, my green fees in full, the accommodation in full and a Â£100 deposit to Boat of Garten for everybody playing on the Monday.
To say I'm a bit worried about it is an understatement.
		
Click to expand...

Rob

After we spoke on Saturday I had a thought.
Does the car hire company that you booked through do nationwide?
If so how about a train to Leeds, pick up a hire car from there and we can convoy up.
I have a Zafira sorted on hire, i'm sure we can squeeze some extra gear in so you guys can have some comfort.

It really is a long trek in one go from where you're coming from.  


It really is a nightmare scenario but i'd saddle up an haggis to get there if there was a chance.

Where does this leave the numbers JF?
Any reserves?


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 19, 2010)

Where does this leave the numbers JF?
Any reserves?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know Dave. Mike Harris and Michael Weston at GM are planning the Castle Stuart day. I'm just organising the Spey Valley and Nairn days around it. Best to check with them. I'm sure there will still be a reserve list, though.


----------



## birdieman (Apr 19, 2010)

I was third reserve a week ago, was kinda hoping I'd moved up a little given the various threatened call-offs here and there on this forum after this volcano business.


I'm ready to do my duty and I await the call!!


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys. If anyone needs a plan B, there are cars leaving from Edinburgh on Thursday, Friday & Saturday. If you are struggling and can get to Edinburgh I'm sure we can help out. Just PM me if you're wanting to make provisional alternative travel plans. 

Cheers

John


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2010)

Plan J is taking shape.
Ray has just phoned me, he is a heating and plumbing engineer and has a brand new diesel van. He is prepared to drive up in one hit on the Thursday and pick Steve (Viscount17) up on the way.
We'll be knackered but at least we'll be there. And being a van, we can get our electric trollies in as well.
And to think we're called Southern shandy drinking poofs


----------



## MikeH (Apr 19, 2010)

I was third reserve a week ago, was kinda hoping I'd moved up a little given the various threatened call-offs here and there on this forum after this volcano business.
I'm ready to do my duty and I await the call!!
		
Click to expand...

you're next in the list Stu but confident there will be space open up late doors on account of the flights situation - sit tight!

....and for everyone else the draw is coming soon


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 19, 2010)

Plan J is taking shape.
Ray has just phoned me, he is a heating and plumbing engineer and has a brand new diesel van. He is prepared to drive up in one hit on the Thursday and pick Steve (Viscount17) up on the way.
We'll be knackered but at least we'll be there. And being a van, we can get our electric trollies in as well.
And to think we're called Southern shandy drinking poofs
		
Click to expand...

Thats comittment to the cause that Smiffy, hardcore driving that mate, looking forward to meeting you at Spey Valley and by the way you still are shandy drinking poofs


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 19, 2010)

Plan J is taking shape.
Ray has just phoned me, he is a heating and plumbing engineer and has a brand new diesel van. He is prepared to drive up in one hit on the Thursday and pick Steve (Viscount17) up on the way.
We'll be knackered but at least we'll be there. And being a van, we can get our electric trollies in as well.
And to think we're called Southern shandy drinking poofs
		
Click to expand...

another job tonight then! my trolley may have given up the ghost Saturday - on the other hand it might just be my no.2 second (original equipment). Testing tonight!

If the trolley is knackered I could get tempted by the Sun Mountain four-wheeler (push - not electric), but I'll hold off buying that until we know what we're doing.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a heck of a drive in a van. Unless vans have changed alot since I last drove one (likely), I wouldn't fancy it.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a heck of a drive in a van. Unless vans have changed alot since I last drove one (likely), I wouldn't fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you're a poof


----------



## MikeH (Apr 19, 2010)

The draw is here
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/223533/an/0/page/0#223533


----------



## Twire (Apr 19, 2010)

It's starting to look a little more promising.....


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8630455.stm


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2010)

It's starting to look a little more promising.....


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8630455.stm

Click to expand...

Bugger.
Ray's just been and had some alloy wheels and racing slicks put on the transit


----------



## vig (Apr 19, 2010)

Bugger.
Ray's just been and had some alloy wheels and racing slicks put on the transit
		
Click to expand...

PML  

Plan K, travel up here wed night, stop in travel lodge near me, drive other half on Thurs.

It does look more positive though.


----------



## AckerHurst (Apr 20, 2010)

Poofs is one thing trannies another!!


----------



## AckerHurst (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like its the long drive north, instead of climbing on a big white bird; bloo*y volcano! 
Will be leaving Bexhill at 3pm Wednesday and terminating Edinburgh at circa 1am. After a swift jiggy, jiggy and a glass of fine red its 30 mins of practice putting and sleep. See you all Scotland side


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2010)

Will be leaving Bexhill at 3pm Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

     

I didn't know we had another Bexhill resident???


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is he not your chauffeur?


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will be leaving Bexhill at 3pm Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

     

I didn't know we had another Bexhill resident???
		
Click to expand...

it's the air you know - that and the rabbits!


----------



## AckerHurst (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent, excellent course and set up. Even the weather was good.  Thanks to the organisers and especially JF


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2010)

good day good game excelent course and wonderful companions.
Tanks to all the organisers.


----------

